

Reviews of "A Million Random Digits" - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/because-its-friday-reviews-of-random-digits/

======
sp332
Here's the actual page [https://www.amazon.com/Million-Random-Digits-Normal-
Deviates...](https://www.amazon.com/Million-Random-Digits-Normal-
Deviates/product-
reviews/0833030477/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0)

